# RS-3 Repaint in UP colors



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a used RS-3 to help push on the rotary. It had a awful blue paint job with drips/etc. I stripped it using the Super Clean purple stuff you get in Walmart
at the auto section. I used spray cans for the color. XO Rust Yellow is pretty close to UP yellow(good enough for me anyway). Stan Cedarleaf did the decals
in his usual quick manner, he has a good in with the post office, his stuff comes fast! Sent what I wanted on Th, got a proof on Friday, had the decals
in my hand on Monday. Thanks Stan!
Letting the decals dry, then will spray some clear, waited to assemble it till I had the clear on so I did not have to tape off the windows.








Red stripes are vinyl that my wife cut for me on her plotter.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. Still can not find the super clean at our Walmart. I'd like to find some to try. Later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really good.

Should like nice pushing the rotary too.

I tried SuperClean from Wal-Mart for removing paint from plastic and it didn't work for me. But it did clean the parts. Super Cleaned them









I think there might be two brands out there. There also may be varying recipes for the states they are sold in. California always has issues with chemicals


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jerry... 

I've noticed that Trainworld has unpainted RS-3s on sale. I was considering picking one up and having my first "Unique" roadname paint scheme for the Lone Peak & Western... You've inspired me, I think I may give it a shot.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Lotsa screws to take off on the bottom!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

It looks just like mine Jerry, My number is 1191. On the sides it says D. S. 1191 instead of UP. What does that mean? I should probably know that, but I dont,

Paul


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
I don't know, I was working off a pix I found on the net, but could not see what was in front of the number, something was in the way. Maybe 
it was a pix of yours! It was all weathered. Got some stanchions on the way, some were broke/missing. I hope to glue the others down that are missing 
the lower tab, Goop was suggested?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmm..never heard of the "D.S" before..google to the rescue!  

On October 17, 1947 both units and nine other H-20-44s were delivered to the Union Pacific Railroad for $250,000 each, in Armour yellow with Harbormist grey hood & cab tops and underframes; red striping & letters; and green cab/engine room interiors. They were numbered UP #D.S. 1360-70. The "D.S."(later deleted) differentiated Diesels from steam locomotives. FM #2000 (LlO32) became #D.S. 1366, with "Serves All the West" and "Road of the Streamliners" on its cab sides. Used as helpers over Cajon Pass, and from Barstow to Kelso in California's Mojave desert, the H-20-44s had problems with heat and altitude, and proved difficult to maintain. As 500 HP per axle wasn't generally accepted at the time, only 96 H-20-44s were sold. 
http://www.sdrm.org/roster/diesel/d-up1366/index.html 

The EMC demonstrator 889 was built in October 1939 and sold to UP as their D.S.1000 in March 1940. The road number included "D.S." (for Diesel Switcher) as part of the railroad's locomotive identification scheme which reflected UP's desire to segregate its "motorized" locomotives from its steam locomotives. By the late 1930s, the fleet of remaining McKeen and other gasoline motor cars were operating with an "M" prefix, and the Streamliner fleet would soon be renumbered to include an "M" in the road number to designate them as "Motor" sets. The "D.S." designation was used to separate the steam switching fleet from the Diesel switching fleet. 

interesting! 
never heard that one before! 
interesting bit of obscure UP lore.. 

Scot


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I model Union Pacific in 1948, and I need to use DS for my era. I can’t remember off the top of my head when the DS was phased out. 

From memory I think the DS was phased out the same time roughly as the grey trucks were re painted silver. 

Alan


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

wooohoooo....a yellow one!!! 

Looking good Jerry


----------

